# Rosebud Camisole



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This top is so beautiful and I wish I had the skill to knit it 
The pattern is a free PDF download for knitters.

http://knitnstyle.com/projects/rosebud/rosebud.shtml

Rosebud's Request Camisole - designed by Jane Elliot for Not Just Plain Jane Knits and the Great Adirondack Yarn Co

YARN WEIGHT: 4

SIZES: Small, Medium, Large, X-Large.

See complete instructions in PDF format:


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

This is so cute. It looks like embroidery on material.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very beautiful. The model has the perfect figure for it. wWsh I did. LOL

SEA


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful camisole xx


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

That looks lovely


----------



## knitter4years (Oct 22, 2011)

It's very pretty and it looks like a Victorian corset to me.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

utiful,thanks for the link.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

love it wish i could knit it


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow,is that beautiful.


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

That's soo pretty. In my to do list. Thanks


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

took one look and thought perfect for my daughter, but it's too big for her! 
anyway, like you i think it's beyond my skill level. 

but it looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

This isabsolutely beutiful. I think it is worth the trouble to knit things like this. it is very special.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

As I look at the shoulders, it seems that you would need rather broad shoulders to carry off the look. I have narrow, sloped shoulders and this wouldn't work for me, as the shoulders would tend to slide right off of me. But, if anyone knits this garment, I would love to see it!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Wish I had the figure for it. Gorgeous.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Wish I had the figure for it. Gorgeous.


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

SEA said:


> Very beautiful. The model has the perfect figure for it. wWsh I did. LOL
> 
> SEA


So do I.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

maidinkent said:


> took one look and thought perfect for my daughter, but it's too big for her!
> anyway, like you i think it's beyond my skill level.
> 
> but it looks absolutely gorgeous.


The PDF comes in different sizes, size you notice? I don't think I've ever seen that before.

A good place to get Great Adirondacks yarn is http://customyarns.com/. GREAT communicator and she can order anything.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Too bad I have 'grandma's chicken wings' arms. I don't usually do sleeveless.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> maidinkent said:
> 
> 
> > took one look and thought perfect for my daughter, but it's too big for her!
> ...


hi, yes i did notice, but she's a 34 at the most. with that style you'd want a good fit. thanks for pointing it out tho' x


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

Wish I had the body to wear it!!!

Janice in Massachusetts


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

maidinkent said:


> hi, yes i did notice, but she's a 34 at the most. with that style you'd want a good fit. thanks for pointing it out tho' x


Oh, I don't think I was that small when I was _born!_


----------



## Cayokath (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow...I wish I had the skill to make it...and the figure to wear it.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just what I was thinking! Oh for the days when I could wear something like that.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I started that three years ago. The pattern is free, so I should not complain ... BUT ... typos! It was formatted to print on two pages, so clarity was sacrificed for space; and the typos are obvious (along the lines of small = 10, med = 20, large = 8, xlarge = 40 ... durr).

I plan to rip and start again because I am not happy with the tension between the cast-on and the bias fabric. (You cast on up one side and then knit short rows, adding one stitch from the cast on every other row, until you've used up the cast-on. A bias is 1.4 times as long as straight fabric would be, so the cast-on row has to stretch by 40%.)

Photos here ... I did not knit-in the rosebuds.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/AmyClaire/rosebuds-request

It is a beautiful design, and not just for the model. The diagonal lines give ANYONE a nice figure, and you can always fill in the neckline if it falls off your shoulders.


----------



## kmpage333 (Nov 20, 2011)

The pattern is no longer free. Knit N Style magazine is out of business. A new company is using that name. Add if all that wasn't enough, I bought the magazine just for that pattern. You can get that pattern from the designer for $20. So very disappointing.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I got a message 404 and couldn't find the pattern.


----------



## kmpage333 (Nov 20, 2011)

Exactly. It's posted on Ravelry, though it points to her website and makes you choose a size prior to adding your purchase to the cart.


----------



## kmpage333 (Nov 20, 2011)

Exactly. It's posted on Ravelry, though it points to her website and makes you choose a size prior to adding your purchase to the cart.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Connie W said:


> Wish I had the figure for it. Gorgeous.


Me too!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

It does look very beautiful


----------

